# Ride on suitcase?



## kburra (Jul 26, 2016)

What next?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABV610n-Rxs


----------



## oldman (Jul 27, 2016)

That ought to give the TSA boys and girls a headache! I can see a few problems with this idea. First and probably the biggest is with the way baggage handlers handle passenger's luggage how many motors that drive the suitcase will be broken and the passengers will rightfully want reimbursed?


----------

